# Wtt#4 and really hoping for a boy but



## LittleLady04

I am really scared of committing to ttc incase it's another girl. 

This really is our last baby, we have 3 wonderful dd's and we are truly blessed just to have them. But to have a Boy would be amazing too :cloud9: Dp has a son from a previous relationship and I was always a little envious of that. Plus, he was always the one saying we couldn't have anymore Lo's but recently he has said he would like us to have a boy together. So we have agreed to ttc later in the year but the thought of it scares me, I am convinced we would have another little girl. Every month I hope af won't turn up and we'll get a bfp and then the decision will be taken out of our hands

Does anyone else feel like this??? :flower:


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hello, I'm not in the same situation but didn't want to read as run. Have you looked into natural gender swaying?
I guess it all comes down to how badly you really want a little boy? How devastated would you be if it was another little girl?
Are you willing to take that risk?


----------



## Baby321

I have actually taken that risk. I have three beautiful girls, really wanted a boy this time round. Dtd two days before ovulation and on the day of ovulation. I haven't asked what I am having but when I had my 20 week scan, the sonographer was looking at a potty shot, there was nothing between the legs so its looking like my last baby is also a girl. I was a little upset for a couple of weeks but I am ok now, I am actually looking forward to meeting my baby. My youngest daughter is 7 years old so it will be nice having a little baby. 
I am secretly hoping that baby is a boy but I have got myself to believe baby is most likely a girl. I have taken a risk this time. My ob did say last time not to have anymore sections but I went against her due to the desire of having a boy. I hope I get through the section and I am able to look after my little princesses.

My little girls are looking forward to welcoming the baby, so it will be nice. Just started to buy a few baby things. I was saying that I wouldn't buy anything yet but couldn't resist, just bought a cot yesturday. 

Before I got pregnant, I did feel this time round I may not get pregnant because I have PCOS and my hormone levels were high. I am also a bit older, so I was glad when I got my BFP. Would have been really happy if I got my boy but still am happy because my doctor did say to me that I was lucky to have children due to PCOS. 

Really hope you get your BFP, best of luck. I am sure you will be happy either way but I hope you get your little boy. Good luck with TTC x


----------



## LittleLady04

Thank you for your replies Ladies :flower:

Baby321, I really hope you get your little boy, it is nice to know I'm not the only one feeling like this. Congratulations to you on your bfp too, must have been difficult knowing it may not happen due to pcos.

Well, a little change in my circumstances ..... af came and went, last Tuesday I was due to go back on the pill but when I went to get a blister pack out the box there wasn't anymore, had a busy week and avoided dtd (giving in once and using withdrawal) but today OH came home for lunch and we got a little carried away and dtd. After I thought I would do an OPK to check that I am safe and it came up positive. Now I think about it I have had stomach ache all day, low in my belly and to one side so now I'm wondering if this is OV?! If it is and we dtd today then surely if we go by the gender swaying techniques then that would give us a great chance on getting a Boy!!! Slightly excited and Slightly nervous. Haven't mentioned it to OH, he knows I'm not on the pill this month so it won't come as a nasty surprise if I do get a bfp but don't wanna get his hopes up and be wrong with my timings, ahhhhh, it's gonna be a looong two weeks.


----------



## Baby321

LittleLady04 said:


> Thank you for your replies Ladies :flower:
> 
> Baby321, I really hope you get your little boy, it is nice to know I'm not the only one feeling like this. Congratulations to you on your bfp too, must have been difficult knowing it may not happen due to pcos.
> 
> Well, a little change in my circumstances ..... af came and went, last Tuesday I was due to go back on the pill but when I went to get a blister pack out the box there wasn't anymore, had a busy week and avoided dtd (giving in once and using withdrawal) but today OH came home for lunch and we got a little carried away and dtd. After I thought I would do an OPK to check that I am safe and it came up positive. Now I think about it I have had stomach ache all day, low in my belly and to one side so now I'm wondering if this is OV?! If it is and we dtd today then surely if we go by the gender swaying techniques then that would give us a great chance on getting a Boy!!! Slightly excited and Slightly nervous. Haven't mentioned it to OH, he knows I'm not on the pill this month so it won't come as a nasty surprise if I do get a bfp but don't wanna get his hopes up and be wrong with my timings, ahhhhh, it's gonna be a looong two weeks.

Thankyou littlelady04. Hope you get your little boy :hugs:


----------



## Pink Ribbons

Hi ladies

I'm in the same boat here. As you can see from my signature, I have 3 x girls and am 29 weeks pregnant with #4. We don't know the gender, and never found out with the girls either. I was thrilled to have 2 girls straight up. With #3 I was kind of hoping for a boy, and we did a bit of swaying with timing and a few supplements. I'll admit that I felt a slight 'sting' when my 3rd girl arrived...which hurts to acknowledge, as she has been the sweetest girl who I love to death!

This time around, I had the unfortunate experience of an ectopic pregnancy at 8 weeks. This left me very jaded, and as a result I've been less focused on the gender this time...healthy has been my main concern. I'm only just letting myself grasp the reality that this baby is going to arrive!

In my heart, I am stupidly letting myself believe that this baby is a boy. I feel like a boy is 'meant to be' and that my ectopic loss made way for this one. I keep seeing so many differences between this pregnancy and my girls. Silly really, but my intuition firmly says boy!! 

In reality I know that I'll be ok either way. Got to fly...will be back later, as there's more I want to say, but my girls are just coming out of an art holiday workshop.

Pink


----------



## Baby321

Pink Ribbons said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm in the same boat here. As you can see from my signature, I have 3 x girls and am 29 weeks pregnant with #4. We don't know the gender, and never found out with the girls either. I was thrilled to have 2 girls straight up. With #3 I was kind of hoping for a boy, and we did a bit of swaying with timing and a few supplements. I'll admit that I felt a slight 'sting' when my 3rd girl arrived...which hurts to acknowledge, as she has been the sweetest girl who I love to death!
> 
> This time around, I had the unfortunate experience of an ectopic pregnancy at 8 weeks. This left me very jaded, and as a result I've been less focused on the gender this time...healthy has been my main concern. I'm only just letting myself grasp the reality that this baby is going to arrive!
> 
> In my heart, I am stupidly letting myself believe that this baby is a boy. I feel like a boy is 'meant to be' and that my ectopic loss made way for this one. I keep seeing so many differences between this pregnancy and my girls. Silly really, but my intuition firmly says boy!!
> 
> In reality I know that I'll be ok either way. Got to fly...will be back later, as there's more I want to say, but my girls are just coming out of an art holiday workshop.
> 
> Pink

Hello Pink,
I felt exactly the same as you when I had my third daughter. I felt that sting when the surgeon said its a girl. When they passed her over to my husband and I saw her for the first time, I fell in love with her. This time round I really thought it was a boy because before I got my BFP I had a dream in which I take a baby boy from my cousin and saying to her that you have already got a boy,I haven't and she passed him over to me. I am team yellow, I haven't asked but when I had my 20 week scan the sonogapher was having a good look at baby's bits and it looked like a girl.. So, I do firmly believe my last baby is also a girl, not that I have anything against having a girl. Its just I wanted to experience having a boy. I have had all my babies with sections. Last time I was advised not to have anymore but I took the risk. 
I had my GTT yesturday and they checked me over. I told the midwife that I was very confused and what if I were to have a fifth section and not get sterilised this time round, would that be ok? She did say, you really need to think about this because you will really be putting yourself more in danger and that there was only one other lady she knew who was having her fifth. She said, you need to think that your fifth one might also be a girl. She also said that you should think about yourself and that it shouldn't be about just making babies. So, I do think that I will be going ahead with the sterilisation because I need to look after my little children. Really wanted a little boy but sometimes you don't get everything in life. At least my children are healthy and I hope this baby is also. Hope you get your boys.I understand how you ladies feel :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@baby321. Wow... that's a tough choice. I really wanted a boy for my 2nd but at my 13 plus week u/s it looked like a girl and many people with boys said they were able to tell them it was a boy by then... so it's probably a girl for me too. I'm rather disappointed because my DH and his family really wanted a boy and I hate that I wasn't able to give him what he wanted. Although I know I will love her when she comes out. 

Even though the guy may make equal number of male and female sperm it seems that there is something in the chemistry of 2 people that may promote 1 sex over the other... and I don't really believe it's 50/50 each time. My pastor has 5 daughters and my friend is 1 of 7 girls. The odds of that are huge. If I had the money I would go for the sperm sorting to increase the odds because I bet if I tried for a 3rd it's more like 80% girl and 20% boy. Anyway... I know how you guys feel... maybe we'll all get a nice surprise at delivery ;).


----------



## Baby321

Ms. Shortie said:


> @baby321. Wow... that's a tough choice. I really wanted a boy for my 2nd but at my 13 plus week u/s it looked like a girl and many people with boys said they were able to tell them it was a boy by then... so it's probably a girl for me too. I'm rather disappointed because my DH and his family really wanted a boy and I hate that I wasn't able to give him what he wanted. Although I know I will love her when she comes out.
> 
> Even though the guy may make equal number of male and female sperm it seems that there is something in the chemistry of 2 people that may promote 1 sex over the other... and I don't really believe it's 50/50 each time. My pastor has 5 daughters and my friend is 1 of 7 girls. The odds of that are huge. If I had the money I would go for the sperm sorting to increase the odds because I bet if I tried for a 3rd it's more like 80% girl and 20% boy. Anyway... I know how you guys feel... maybe we'll all get a nice surprise at delivery ;).

Hello Ms Shortie,
How far are you now into your pregnancy? My DH also wanted a boy but never mind.We went baby shopping today, bought a few unisex sleepsuits today. It was nice to go out and prepare for baby. Hope we all get a nice surprise at birth. I am sure what ever sex it will be , it will be a nice surprise. Take care. Sending all of you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Baby321 said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> @baby321. Wow... that's a tough choice. I really wanted a boy for my 2nd but at my 13 plus week u/s it looked like a girl and many people with boys said they were able to tell them it was a boy by then... so it's probably a girl for me too. I'm rather disappointed because my DH and his family really wanted a boy and I hate that I wasn't able to give him what he wanted. Although I know I will love her when she comes out.
> 
> Even though the guy may make equal number of male and female sperm it seems that there is something in the chemistry of 2 people that may promote 1 sex over the other... and I don't really believe it's 50/50 each time. My pastor has 5 daughters and my friend is 1 of 7 girls. The odds of that are huge. If I had the money I would go for the sperm sorting to increase the odds because I bet if I tried for a 3rd it's more like 80% girl and 20% boy. Anyway... I know how you guys feel... maybe we'll all get a nice surprise at delivery ;).
> 
> Hello Ms Shortie,
> How far are you now into your pregnancy? My DH also wanted a boy but never mind.We went baby shopping today, bought a few unisex sleepsuits today. It was nice to go out and prepare for baby. Hope we all get a nice surprise at birth. I am sure what ever sex it will be , it will be a nice surprise. Take care. Sending all of you hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

I am now 14 weeks 1 day but at the NT scan little one was measuring 4 days ahead. Thanks and good luck to you!


----------

